# Scott Plasmanck 2



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

*Scott Plasmanck 2*
2011/2013 Scott Plasma 2 10 HMX - my TT bike gets a facelift


Another year - another Scott! I hadn't really planned it, but I couldn't pass up the opportunity. This time round it was a brand new and mighty 2011 Scott Plasma 2 10 HMX frameset in size L.

















It's always exciting unpacking brand new stuff . It comes with loads of accessories as well. 

















_To be continued..._


*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck 2


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Here it is, in all its glory, sunbathing for the first time .
























More photos in my gallery: cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck 2


The frame is quite heavy compared to my old Plasma - 1872 g with full length internal wiring and uncut seatpost (down to 1800-ish with cable outers shortened and seat post cut to length). 

















The fork, on the other hand, is a bit lighter than CR1 fork, at 400 g uncut and 380 g after shortening.


And here it is all together - can't wait to see it fully built up! 











Ritchey WCS seat mast (stubby) weighs 170 g, while Ritchey WCS internal headset with all the accessories tips the scales at 117 g. 


















*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck 2


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

11/Jun/2013 - The day of the build.

The original National TT Championship title winning Plasmanck - now a parts donor for its successor. You can check the detailed component list in my previous story here: cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck 

















Scott Plasma and Plasma 2 frames, sitting side by side but separated by several years of development.


My bike mechanic Nikola in his usual mood. 

















There were several other people working on the bike in order to get the build finished in a single afternoon, including myself (in the photo) and a friend of mine. 


And here it is - 2011 Scott Plasma 2 10 dubbed Plasmanck 2. A blend of modern and retro (with Spinergy Rev-X wheelset) but looking awesome none-the-less (sorry for misaligned wheels position!). The initial reports are that it is fast, very fast. Exactly how much faster than the previous Plasma - remains to be seen. 
































Track-style rear wheel dropouts allow for perfect wheel positioning, but you need to make a pair of solid spacers in order to make sure the wheel will remain positioned correctly. The only thing that bugs me about it is the inability to fit an aero bottle on the seat tube (as intended), so it had to be mounted on the down tube instead. 


*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck 2


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Having sold my PRO carbon disc wheel, mostly as it was too expensive to own for a single TT event a year and because the Vittoria Evo CX tubular was quite annoying with its inability to hold air, I got a cheaper disc wheel instead. Funnily enough, it's also a PRO disc wheel with Dura Ace hub, just an older 3K carbon model with lenticular profile (in contrast to 12K carbon and flat profile of the newer model) along with a cheapo Schwalbe Lugano tubular on.










It is very slightly heavier and not quite as radially balanced as the "old" one, but it seems to be doing its job well enough. The bike is now fully set up for the race day.


27/Jun/2013 - The National Time Trial Championship race day. Contrary to the last few TT championship events, when we've had to endure heat wave with temperatures going over 40'C, this time round it was quite chilly at 23'C.










I say chilly, as the last few weeks of training were all done in 33-40'C temperatures, so I'd have actually preferred it slightly warmer.


Spinning up for about 45-50 mins, with interval sections towards the end of the warm-up. I chose to use the disc for the warm-up in order to make sure everything will function correctly during the race.










Scott Plasma 2 with Spinergy Rev-X front wheel and PRO disc wheel in the rear, sitting on Elite Crono SuperFluid turbo trainer and looking gorgeous, while I am getting fully dressed up for the race.


Rolling towards the start line.










_To be continued..._


*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck 2


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Unfortunately, this year we didn't have a starting ramp, therefore some extra effort was required in order to get up to speed. The first lap felt really fast but I was surprised to see it was my personal best lap time and just 3 secs slower than track lap record (shame we didn't have that starting ramp!).











The second lap of 3230 meters was just as quick and I comfortably kept the pace throughout all the other laps, overtaking everyone out on the track, sometimes several people at once.











The laps went by and I stormed through all 7 of them (22.6 kilometers), beating the all-time track record by 1:03 mins and doing a clean win, a whopping 2:05 mins quicker than second placed rider (who's pace was quicker than last year's winning time).











I was feeling rather fresh after the race, I had never gone into the "red zone". After having lost the crown last year, I've now regained it - in style!











*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck 2


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Happy New Year! I wish you to keep on rollin'! 


To sum up my Time Trial National Championship title, I put together this video from the race day:

*Nikica Atlagic cybernck - 2013 Time Trial National Champion*






Thanks for reading/watching.


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

I sold my Spinergy Rev-X wheelset after the Time Trial Championship. It was a hard decision, as it had taken me several years to get them, after numerous years of dreaming about them, but I had rarely been using the front wheel and the rear one even less so. Time for something new, I suppose. 










I had also decided to make my TT bike compatible with my new road bike, so I equipped it with Dura Ace 7900 10-speed bar end shifters, 7801 10s chain and 7800 12-21 cassette - simply perfect gear ratios for TT racing (12 to 21 teeth - all by a single tooth difference). 











*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck 2


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

In 2014, I bought these Fulcrum Red Wind 50 mm Carbon Clinchers with alloy braking surface, shod with Michelin Pro 3 Race tyres, as a replacement for my Spinergy Rev-X wheels and mounted them on my Plasma 2, along with a 10-speed conversion. 
































However, even though they were very nice wheels, I had decided they are too shallow for TT and too deep for road use, so I sold them on. 











*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck 2


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

5/Jul/2014 - a long awaited National TT Championship race. As with most TT nationals, except the last one, the hottest day of the year coincided with the day of the race, so I've had to look for a cover.










Last man starting. This time round with a bog standard road front wheel, as I've not been able to get a TT-specific aero wheel since selling my Spinergy Rev-X's and Fulcrum Red Winds.










Hammering it down to another championship title! Although the competition was fierce, with the field getting faster each and every year and with me being significantly slower than last year - I've still had what it takes to secure another top podium finish in my favourite discipline.










There you go: another year - another championship title. It makes up for having missed out on the National Road Championship Race this year and gives me a momentum for the next season.











*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck 2


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

After several years of searching for a proper TT front wheel, I finally managed to find one in September of 2014 - and it was no other than the fastest wheel on Earth - Reynolds RZR92. 










Amazing looking wheel (I gave it a nickname of Darth Vader), with light reflective stickers.










Scott Plasma 2 with Reynolds RZR92 and PRO Disc:

















However, there was a slight "problem" with the wheel. With its 28 mm rim width, it was too advanced for my Plasma 2 and therefore I've had no option other than to sell it :-(. Truly heartbreaking. 

















The search goes on...


*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck 2


----------

